# new ridgid CS-10



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the Ridgid seesnake 10" monitor with the dvd recorder ,well the dvd recorder has shot craps on me.So I'm looking at getting the CS-10 with the 2 battery's and charger that come with it . It seems to be a pretty good deal you can record all your video to a flash drive. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this unit . Our price for this unit is 3560.00 is that a pretty good price?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure on the price? We have a cs-10 and we are very happy with it! Although a friend of mine got the laptop interface instead and he is very happy with it. He bought a reconditioned laptop for $500 and it does everything he needs, was cheaper, and it is much easier to add text. Also he can burn a disc on the spot, which is a disadvantage of the cs-10, you either leave the flash drive or email the video. If I had it to do over I would get the interface instead! YMMV


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

justme said:


> I have the Ridgid seesnake 10" monitor with the dvd recorder ,well the dvd recorder has shot craps on me.So I'm looking at getting the CS-10 with the 2 battery's and charger that come with it . It seems to be a pretty good deal you can record all your video to a flash drive. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this unit . Our price for this unit is 3560.00 is that a pretty good price?


I have used the CS-1000 which is basically the same unit but with a keyboard. I like it a lot but my next monitor will be a CS-10.

Mark


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I won't need the dvd capabilities if I get the CS-10 , the format it records to the thumb drive is AVI it will play on any computer without any special software. I plan on just buying a box of 2 gig thumb drives and selling those to the customers maybe even having our company name and info printed on the thumb drives. Something like this http://www.premiumusb.com/product/usdm-icard-bulk-usb-flash-drive_456_8.htm


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I buy the 2GB swivel drives from Pexagon when they are on sale for about $5.00 each. They have my company name and contact info.

Mark


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I just looked up pexagon , thanks for the info .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Horizontalplumb said:


> You could also geta Hathorn Optimum HDD recorder for the samer Price and it is way better then a CS-10 . It has a harddrive in it also and works with the rig reels.:thumbup:


I won't be the first one to ask....


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Then let me be the 1st^^^ Horizontalplumb, don't make me bring out the troll spray!! so do us a favor, post a intro PLEASE!! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I was at Walmart the other day they were selling sandisk 8 gig flash drive for 3.96


----------

